# This Song is Awesome



## cali-high (Aug 5, 2007)

check it out man


the oxy cotton song aka OC



Lil Whyte-Oxy Cottin


----------



## cali-high (Aug 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNTYTu8g2Cc


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 5, 2007)

*That song is ass, Cali. Run of the mill Tx screw bullshit. *


----------



## cali-high (Aug 5, 2007)

i kinda liked it


----------

